# Zip pouch that fits over a kindle with the case on?



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

Hello! I'm expecting my Kindle today- (so excited!!!) Anyway, I was wondering if anyone knew of a basic zip pouch that fits over the Kindle while in its case- I expect I'll want to carry my Kindle with me in my purse everywhere, but I don't want it to get dirty or make friends with the pencils or pens that have a habit of floating towards the bottom of my purse. The only zip cases I saw were the kind that fit over the Kindle while "naked" and I want one that has extra space to accommodate a case.

I apologize if this has been discussed before but I didn't see it anywhere.


----------



## baltobabe (Nov 1, 2008)

A great place to look for FUN cases would be Walmart...in the cosmetic section!  I have found some really cute cases there in rectangular shapes...not for my kindle so I am going to have to go and check them out again to see if "Leopardo" would fit!

I have one I got a few years ago...to carry my Ipod and Nintendo while traveling...it was a cute beige case that had a scene painted on of "Puss n Boots" and some sequins scattered about...!!!  LOVE that case...will have to check tonight if Leopardo fits!

It's such FUN to find things like that in unexpected places!

Happy Kindling!
bb


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

This isn't made for the Kindle, it's made for those new little Asus EEE laptops, but it looks like a decent fit. It's going to be about two inches two big.

Kroo 90376 Glove Sleeve with Side Pocket for Asus Eee PC 700/701/900/901 (Red)[br]









Interestingly, it's much cheaper than the Kroo Kindle pouch, which will not fit over the Kindle cover.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

That pouch is being sold on as a Kindle pouch on both eBay and Amazon. I actually purchased it on eBay but then they 
were out of stock and issued a refund. I was regretting the purchase, so I was fine was that. I was sure I would find something 
I liked better. Though I have not... I even looked earlier today at Walmart at their make up cases but they were either too big or too small. 
It is kind of weird size, I guess...

I actually think that my cover will be enough, I carry a purse after all. I just liked the idea of protecting that and a place for my light, etc...


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

The Lightwedge Soft Case, Original will fit Kindle in it's cover.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

MonaLS said:


> The Lightwedge Soft Case, Original will fit Kindle in it's cover.


Here's a pic and link:

Lightwedge Soft Case, Original[br]


----------



## kindle mom (Nov 2, 2008)

i have the lightwedge case, and it's perfect..i have an m-edge cover also and it fits perfectly...you can't beat the price either. i can throw it in a bigger purse and the cover and kindle are nicely protected. i have the neoprene case shown a few posts above for my dell mini and i can tell you it would be too big for the kindle. i don't think you would like it as it would roll around inside that case..


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I think I am going to make a case (or get my friend that sews to make one) I know what I want but just can't find it anywhere. 
The Lightwedge looks practical but I hate their name written across the front.


----------



## kindle mom (Nov 2, 2008)

octochick, i hear you on the name going across. i thought the same thing. however, when i received it, it's actually not white lettering, but indented black letters if you understand what i mean without seeing it. so basically, you can't see the writing at all. it's all black. i'm not sure why it's like that in the photo.


----------



## Teach142 (Oct 28, 2008)

I bought the neoprene one from Ebay and sent it back.  I didn't think it fit that well.  A little to snug.  I have the silicon skin and made adjustments to it and love it!  I like to read without a case, so this is perfect.  I use the original Kindle bookcover for transport and it works just fine.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

You might want to look it say it work with the kindle case. I have this case and it great.

*Oversize Amazon Kindle Sleeve Case*[br]


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I have the case Betsy posted (http://www.sfbags.com/products/kindle/kindlecase.htm)
and it's absolutely perfect! It holds the kindle with it's cover on (be careful, there are two, one that fits it and one that doesn't) and it's all I could ever need. It even has a pouch in the back where I keep a paperclip for emergency re-boots. The company is also super, super nice and sent me a hand written thank you with my order. Highly recommended!!!!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I do like that one, just wish it was in some other colors... or cuter materials. I am just built that way


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas everyone. I will probably go for one of the cheaper ones because I want to save money for one of the Oberon cases when they come out. I'm not really happy with the case the Kindle came with. Though from what I've been reading that doesn't come as a surprise.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Last week I bought a Belkin F8N082-blk for my Kindle at target in the electronics department. Paid 7.99 for it.  Its a padded black neoprine case that zips up around my Kindle and m-edge cover with about an inch to spare for easy in and out.  I believe the package called it a mini-laptop case.  i think its a great way to protect my Kindle without huge expense.  And with it at target no shipping costs to pay, you can just pick it up when you're buying TP or whatever.

RLA1996


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

Or more expensive on Amazon:

*Belkin F8N082-MHR 7-Inch Neoprene Sleeve for Small Laptops*[br]


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> This isn't made for the Kindle, it's made for those new little Asus EEE laptops, but it looks like a decent fit. It's going to be about two inches two big.
> 
> Kroo 90376 Glove Sleeve with Side Pocket for Asus Eee PC 700/701/900/901 (Red)[br]
> 
> ...


Pidgeon, do you have this one? Has anyone else tried it?

How does it compare with this?










$22 + shipping on Ebay

I'm basically looking for a case that will hold the Kindle + cover (original, M-Edge, or whatever I end up with) as well as the charger and whatever else I might need. Of course, it would have to protect the Kindle as well.

I don't want to pay too much though, so the WF bag is out of the question for me.


----------



## Hairballz (Nov 7, 2008)

I was in my local Dollar Store this past weekend, looking for a pouch for my Kindle because I'll be traveling with it and wanted a little extra padding when it's in a suitcase.  I was VERY pleased and suprised to find a wonderful pouch over where they sell small purses.  This is very heavy material, a sort of handmade weave looking pouch with handles and a magnetic snap I usually only see on higher priced products.  The Kindle fits PERFECTLY and you really can't argue with the price - $1.00.    Dollar Stores are everywhere - go browse yours, you might find a perfect case.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice looking bag. Thanks for the link.   I am using the LightWedge, the price was right at $9.99. It doesn't bother me that it has Lightwedge written across the front. Protects my Kindle, holds my charger & light & I can drop in any purse I am carrying.

Have a happy Kindling day


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> Pidgeon, do you have this one? Has anyone else tried it?


Nope, I don't have a pouch for my Kindle, just a cover.


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

I am using a CaseLogic that I used to carry my portable DVD player in.  Black neoprene, zippered closure, front pocket to stash stuff and it even has two handles.  I would look at BestBuy, Fry's Electronics, etc.  I think I spent less than $10.00.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Nice looking bag. Thanks for the link.  I am using the LightWedge, the price was right at $9.99. It doesn't bother me that it has Lightwedge written across the front. Protects my Kindle, holds my charger & light & I can drop in any purse I am carrying.
> 
> Have a happy Kindling day


The price is definitely right, but where do you put your charger/light in the LightWedge? Is there a separate pocket/zipper I'm not seeing in the pic? Thanks.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

CS I have a very small, flat light. (can't recall the name but Leslie recommended it) I place it on top of my Kindle and the length of bag is enough that I can place my charger in the bottom under the edge of Kindle.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I got the same Belkin neoprene case that was described in an earlier post for $9.99 at Target.  I'm still waiting on my m-edge cover, but right now my kindle is in the Mivizu case and it fits just fine, w/about an inch to spare on the side.  I wish it had a small zippered pocket too, but I like the added protection this provides.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> CS I have a very small, flat light. (can't recall the name but Leslie recommended it) I place it on top of my Kindle and the length of bag is enough that I can place my charger in the bottom under the edge of Kindle.


Is the Lightwedge just an open pouch, or does it actually have a zipper that allows you to completely seal it up? I can't tell from the pic.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

rla1996 said:


> Last week I bought a Belkin F8N082-blk for my Kindle at target in the electronics department. Paid 7.99 for it. Its a padded black neoprine case that zips up around my Kindle and m-edge cover with about an inch to spare for easy in and out. I believe the package called it a mini-laptop case. i think its a great way to protect my Kindle without huge expense. And with it at target no shipping costs to pay, you can just pick it up when you're buying TP or whatever.
> 
> RLA1996


I went to Target today and saw that same cover, but the two people I was with convinced me that its baby blue color scheme was less than masculine (actually, they didn't word it quite as appropriately) and I honestly wasn't a fan of the color or look to begin with. The pink version was even worse, of course.

Instead, I ended up choosing a CaseLogic case from a nearby aisle. It's designed for a portable DVD player, so it's somewhat bigger than it needs to be for Kindle - but there's a velcro strap that allows me to secure the device in, and there are extra pockets for the charger, etc.

I paid $15 and it seems good so far.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> Is the Lightwedge just an open pouch, or does it actually have a zipper that allows you to completely seal it up? I can't tell from the pic.


It does have a zipper! (At least the one I have does!)

Betsy


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I have been a little obsessed with finding a case for my Kindle that will fit the cover as well. Being me, I want something 
different and attractive, at least to me . Last night I search Etsy (http://www.etsy.com/) using the keywords "gadget bag" and found some cool stuff. I love that site, so many talented artist. I finally found one I really liked with the right demisions (9.5x 7.5) and I just ordered it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Adorable Octochick ! I am going to check out their site.


----------

